# Houses you may have encountered



## REDRUM (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## REDRUM (Feb 2, 2012)

View attachment 10137
View attachment 10137


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

that's a pretty sweet place. where did you stumble upon that gem?


----------



## dprogram (Feb 2, 2012)

I wonder what the inside looks like


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

looks like the outside might be the inside.


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 2, 2012)

The first set is from Eloise, Texas. The second set is in a small town near Naples, Florida. The everglades are fucking beautiful. So jurassic.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

I've driven along the Tamiami a few times. Definitely one of the prettiest places I've been so far.


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## REDRUM (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Mouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I wish I have pictures of the Circle A Ranch in north florida. that place was pretty awesome


----------



## Ocotillo (Feb 3, 2012)

Are these squatted or are they abandoned?


----------



## 3knd (Feb 3, 2012)

Awesome


----------

